# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  روش مطالعه و منابع امتحانات نهایی برای دی ماه

## daniad

خوب چیزی حدود یه ماه دیگه امتحانای دی ماه شروع میشه و برنامه امتحانیش هم اومده 
من و خیلی از دوستای دیگه برای امتحانات دی ثبت نام کردیم 
دوستانی که در امتحانات نهایی معدل بالا داشتن ( مثلا 19 به بالا ) لطفا بیان منابع و روش مطالعه هر درسو بگن 
دو تا مساله هست که برای من به شخصه و اکثر دوستان تو این موقعیت وجود داره 
یکی اینکه هدف گرفتن 20 هست نه کمتر 
دوم اینکه وقت محدوده 
من خودم تا دی ماه بخاطر مطالعه کنکور و برنامه قلمچ نمیتونم روزی بیشتر از 2 ساعت برا این برنامه کتار بزارم 
پس مجبورم یه طوری با این زمان به 20 برسم و در نتیجه منایع پر حجم نمیتونم استقاده کتم 
خوب من رفتم امتحانای شهریور (نوبت قبلی ) رو دانلود کردم و یه نگاشون کردم 
زبان و شیمی همینطوری با برنامه خود کنکور 20 میگیرم و نیازی به مطالعه جدا نیست 
عربی ام فقط معنی متن ها رو از کتاب باید حفظ کنم و بقیشو بلدم پس اونم اوکیه
و اما دروس زبان و ادبیات فارسی  :Yahoo (21): 
چه باید کرد؟ من تو عمرم اینا رو تشریحی درست نخوندم یعنی تو کنکور و آزمونا خوب میزنم ولی تشریحی اصلا آخه زمین تا آسمون فرق دارن
لطفا یه منبع خوب و کم حجم برای این دروس معرفی کنید ( نگین کتاب درسی )
بعد ریاضیات تجربی رو چ کنم ؟ میدونم مباحثشو خودمون داریم ولی لطفا برای اونم یه منبع خوب معرفی کنید که چیزی جا نیفته 
فیزیک محاسباتش اوکی ام ولی حفظیات نه . برای اون کتاب درسی کافیه ؟
میرسیم به زیست و زمین که من که رشتم ریاضیه تاحالا نخوتدم و اینجا ام فقط باید پاس شن 
اونا رو چگونه و از چی بخونم ؟ 
دوستانی که تجربین و ریاضی شرکت کردن 
باید حسابان و هندسه دو و جبر امتحان بدن 
حسابان تو کنکور نمره ریاضیشون محسوب میشه و 20 باید بگیرن 
اکثر مباحث مشترکه پس اگه ریاضیتون خوبه مشکلی پیش نمیاد و فقط باید یه منبع خوب کار کنن که راحت 20 بگیرن 
ولی هندسه 2 و جبر باید فقط پاس کنن و نمره بالا نیاز نیست 
جبر ام یه سری مباحثش مشترکه(مثل احتمال و مجموعه وضرب دکارتی ) و مشکلی پیش نمیاد براتون 
ولی هندسه 2 درس بد قلقیه پس از همین الان شروعش کنین 
اکثر سوالات همون تمرینا و اثباتای کتابه بدون هیج تغییری 
ا

----------


## Mii Lad

> خوب چیزی حدود یه ماه دیگه امتحانای دی ماه شروع میشه و برنامه امتحانیش هم اومده 
> من و خیلی از دوستای دیگه برای امتحانات دی ثبت نام کردیم 
> دوستانی که در امتحانات نهایی معدل بالا داشتن ( مثلا 19 به بالا ) لطفا بیان منابع و روش مطالعه هر درسو بگن 
> دو تا مساله هست که برای من به شخصه و اکثر دوستان تو این موقعیت وجود داره 
> یکی اینکه هدف گرفتن 20 هست نه کمتر 
> دوم اینکه وقت محدوده 
> من خودم تا دی ماه بخاطر مطالعه کنکور و برنامه قلمچ نمیتونم روزی بیشتر از 2 ساعت برا این برنامه کتار بزارم 
> پس مجبورم یه طوری با این زمان به 20 برسم و در نتیجه منایع پر حجم نمیتونم استقاده کتم 
> خوب من رفتم امتحانای شهریور (نوبت قبلی ) رو دانلود کردم و یه نگاشون کردم 
> ...


سلام

شما بارم بندی امتحانات رشته انسانی همین دی ماه رو میدونید؟ ممنون میشم اگه اینجا بزارید.

----------


## soheilp

> خوب چیزی حدود یه ماه دیگه امتحانای دی ماه شروع میشه و برنامه امتحانیش هم اومده 
> من و خیلی از دوستای دیگه برای امتحانات دی ثبت نام کردیم 
> دوستانی که در امتحانات نهایی معدل بالا داشتن ( مثلا 19 به بالا ) لطفا بیان منابع و روش مطالعه هر درسو بگن 
> دو تا مساله هست که برای من به شخصه و اکثر دوستان تو این موقعیت وجود داره 
> یکی اینکه هدف گرفتن 20 هست نه کمتر 
> دوم اینکه وقت محدوده 
> من خودم تا دی ماه بخاطر مطالعه کنکور و برنامه قلمچ نمیتونم روزی بیشتر از 2 ساعت برا این برنامه کتار بزارم 
> پس مجبورم یه طوری با این زمان به 20 برسم و در نتیجه منایع پر حجم نمیتونم استقاده کتم 
> خوب من رفتم امتحانای شهریور (نوبت قبلی ) رو دانلود کردم و یه نگاشون کردم 
> ...


من هم مثل شما دیپ ریاضی دارم و می خوام دیپ دوم تجربی بگیرم.همشو هم دی امتحان دارم.برا زبان فارسی می تونی سیرتاپیاز گاج رو بگیری هم تشریحیه هم تستی.برای ادبیات 3 هم می تونی الگو رو بگیری.برا زیست و زمین هم فکر کنم گلواژه خوبه.

----------


## -AMiN-

اگه میخوای واسه افزایش معدل دوباره امتحان نهایی بدی بهتر بود دیپ انسانی ثبت نام میکردی...
گرچه نفهمیدم واس چی میخوای دوباره دیپ بگیری...
دروس انسانی 7%تاثیر داره رو کنکور...

----------


## soheilp

راستش درسای انسانی واسه ماها کلا ناشناخته است.ولی تجربی با ما مشترکات زیادی داره و برامون مفیدتره.اگه می خواستیم انسانی بگیریم وقتمون هدر می رفت.ولی اینجوری مثلا شیمی رو که می خونی واسه کنکور هم داری می خونی.

----------


## fatima1996

من فکر میکردم برای ترمیم معدل باید با رشته خودمون تو امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنیم :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## amirbay

روش مطالعه هر درس متفاوته و فقط کافیه که تو همین انجمن سرچ کنید 

و منابع :
بهترین منبع واسه کنکور و امتحانات نهایی خود کتاب درسیه 
شما اول به کتاب درسی مسلط شید و بعد نمونه سوالات سال های قبل امتحانات نهایی رو حل کنید 
جزوات بنی هاشمی خامنه خیلی خوب بودن .من از اونا استفاده کردم این جزوات همش نمونه سوالات سال های قبل امتحان نهایی ان 

بنی هاشمی | بانک کتاب پایتخت

اینم لینک واسه خرید و اطلاعات راجب این جزواته

----------


## soheilp

> من فکر میکردم برای ترمیم معدل باید با رشته خودمون تو امتحانات نهایی شرکت کنیم


 اره درسته ولی ترمیم معدل هنوز اجرا نشده و شاید به امسال نرسه!!

----------


## -AMiN-

> راستش درسای انسانی واسه ماها کلا ناشناخته است.ولی تجربی با ما مشترکات زیادی داره و برامون مفیدتره.اگه می خواستیم انسانی بگیریم وقتمون هدر می رفت.ولی اینجوری مثلا شیمی رو که می خونی واسه کنکور هم داری می خونی.


تاثیر انسانی فقط تو دروس مشترکه اونم 7% تجربی 25% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## soheilp

> تاثیر انسانی فقط تو دروس مشترکه اونم 7% تجربی 25% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


نه دیپلم تجربی هم اگه کنکور ریاضی بدی 17 درصده!!!نه 25 درصد.زیست و زمین و ریاضی 3 تاثیری تو درصد ما نداره.

----------


## -AMiN-

> نه دیپلم تجربی هم اگه کنکور ریاضی بدی 17 درصده!!!نه 25 درصد.زیست و زمین و ریاضی 3 تاثیری تو درصد ما نداره.


 بازم 10% تاثیرش بیشتره نسبت ب انسانی!
یک لنگه کفش در بیابان.....

----------


## aghakhani110

عجب :Yahoo (19):

----------

